

Erasmus for entrepreneurs - zemariamm
http://www.erasmus-entrepreneurs.eu/

======
mmelin
Disturbingly, this website exhibits a lot of spam/MFA characteristics while
being a legit EU project. Stock photos, long .eu domain with dashes, the
overall feel of the site is just not very governmental.

